
Amazon “Join Research Panel” email has an external URL in one of the parameters - konceptz
[Link to discussion]
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;help&#x2F;customer&#x2F;forums&#x2F;ref=cs_hc_g_pg_pg1?ie=UTF8&amp;forumID=Fx1SKFFP8U1B6N5&amp;cdThread=Tx2O04NGTNUZOEQ&amp;cdPage=1&amp;cdSort<p>Hi all,<p>I&#x27;ve been having a discussion at the above URL today about an email sent to some people.<p>Here is a sample from the Amazon forum of the URL:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;r.html?C=GMJCWLUIE1WX&amp;R=1D16EZXH1WRXZ&amp;T=C&amp;U=&amp;A=1UGJHCWOURKRTE8GT4FAASSXYGCA&amp;H=NIYAXLWJZ0ZGZDAFR0JQPFMHOJYA%20https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketresearch.au1.qualtrics.com&#x2F;SE?Q_DL=57lAxmzkxiIjCzH_3eq12un7iYcJL3n_CGC_2mKC2fo4n6e4jqd<p>Discussion ensues about the validity of the link within the email and I&#x27;ve made a few posts there.<p>Would love to get your feedback about some conversation and analysis of security concerns with this email.  You&#x27;ll have to assume both secure trusted SMTP headers and untrusted SMTP headers since I&#x27;ll not post my personal headers received publicly.
======
DrScump
I suggest leading the title with "Ask HN:"

~~~
konceptz
Thanks very much.

